# how much equivalent



## Myron (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi guys  can someone to help any input regarding my squidcache disk space ihave the following space partition in squidcache has a 90G now anyone can tell how much the equivalent in diskd i im now going to create swap directories, for those who can help i do appreciate in advance. 

diskd /squidcache/ xxxxx xx xxx 


```
kamote# df -h
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad4s1a    496M    143M    313M    31%    /
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ad4s1g     98G    4.0K     90G     0%    /squidcache
/dev/ad4s1e    496M     12K    456M     0%    /tmp
/dev/ad4s1f     39G    1.1G     35G     3%    /usr
/dev/ad4s1d    2.9G     88M    2.6G     3%    /var
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 7, 2010)

I advise you to write this post again, in proper English this time. It's unreadable, and I'm pretty sure hardly anyone understands it.



> ihave the following space partition in squidcache has a 90G now anyone can tell how much the equivalent in diskd



Seriously?


----------



## Myron (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello Dutch I apologized my english grammar because I'm Asian, English is not the main dialect in my home country hope you understand , regarding my previous post I fixed it already but I have my second problem why it's stop and unsuccessfull my test.. 


```
kamote# /usr/local/sbin/squid -NCd1
2010/10/09 00:40:56| Starting Squid Cache version 3.1.8 for i386-portbld-freebsd7.2...
2010/10/09 00:40:56| Process ID 85139
2010/10/09 00:40:56| With 11095 file descriptors available
2010/10/09 00:40:56| Initializing IP Cache...
2010/10/09 00:40:56| DNS Socket created at [::], FD 5
2010/10/09 00:40:56| DNS Socket created at 0.0.0.0, FD 6
2010/10/09 00:40:56| Adding domain net from /etc/resolv.conf
2010/10/09 00:40:56| Adding nameserver 192.168.1.1 from /etc/resolv.conf
2010/10/09 00:40:56| Unlinkd pipe opened on FD 12
2010/10/09 00:40:56| Store logging disabled
2010/10/09 00:40:56| Swap maxSize 91136000 + 262144 KB, estimated 7030626 objects
2010/10/09 00:40:56| Target number of buckets: 351531
2010/10/09 00:40:56| Using 524288 Store buckets
2010/10/09 00:40:56| Max Mem  size: 262144 KB
2010/10/09 00:40:56| Max Swap size: 91136000 KB
2010/10/09 00:40:56| Version 1 of swap file with LFS support detected...
2010/10/09 00:40:56| Rebuilding storage in /squidcache/squid/cache (CLEAN)
2010/10/09 00:40:56| Using Least Load store dir selection
2010/10/09 00:40:56| Set Current Directory to /var/squid/cache
2010/10/09 00:40:56| Loaded Icons.
2010/10/09 00:40:56| Accepting  intercepted HTTP connections at 127.0.0.1:3128, FD 15.
2010/10/09 00:40:56| HTCP Disabled.
2010/10/09 00:40:56| Ready to serve requests.
2010/10/09 00:40:56| Done reading /squidcache/squid/cache swaplog (0 entries)
2010/10/09 00:40:56| Finished rebuilding storage from disk.
2010/10/09 00:40:56|         0 Entries scanned
2010/10/09 00:40:56|         0 Invalid entries.
2010/10/09 00:40:56|         0 With invalid flags.
2010/10/09 00:40:56|         0 Objects loaded.
2010/10/09 00:40:56|         0 Objects expired.
2010/10/09 00:40:56|         0 Objects cancelled.
2010/10/09 00:40:56|         0 Duplicate URLs purged.
2010/10/09 00:40:56|         0 Swapfile clashes avoided.
2010/10/09 00:40:56|   Took 0.01 seconds (  0.00 objects/sec).
2010/10/09 00:40:56| Beginning Validation Procedure
2010/10/09 00:40:56|   Completed Validation Procedure
2010/10/09 00:40:56|   Validated 25 Entries
2010/10/09 00:40:56|   store_swap_size = 0
2010/10/09 00:40:57| storeLateRelease: released 0 objects
^C2010/10/09 00:41:19| Preparing for shutdown after 0 requests
2010/10/09 00:41:19| Waiting 0 seconds for active connections to finish
2010/10/09 00:41:19| FD 15 Closing HTTP connection
2010/10/09 00:41:21| Shutting down...
2010/10/09 00:41:21| basic/auth_basic.cc(97) done: Basic authentication Shutdown.
2010/10/09 00:41:21| Closing unlinkd pipe on FD 12
2010/10/09 00:41:21| storeDirWriteCleanLogs: Starting...
2010/10/09 00:41:21|   Finished.  Wrote 0 entries.
2010/10/09 00:41:21|   Took 0.00 seconds (  0.00 entries/sec).
kamote#
```

Here is my simple squid.conf


```
# Recommended minimum configuration:
#
acl manager proto cache_object
acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/32 ::1
acl to_localhost dst 127.0.0.0/8 0.0.0.0/32 ::1

# Example rule allowing access from your local networks.
# Adapt to list your (internal) IP networks from where browsing
# should be allowed
acl localnet src 10.0.0.0/8     # RFC1918 possible internal network
acl localnet src 172.16.0.0/12  # RFC1918 possible internal network
acl localnet src 192.168.1.0/24 # RFC1918 possible internal network
acl localnet src 192.168.2.0/24
acl localnet src fc00::/7       # RFC 4193 local private network range
acl localnet src fe80::/10      # RFC 4291 link-local (directly plugged) machines

acl SSL_ports port 443
acl Safe_ports port 80          # http
acl Safe_ports port 21          # ftp
acl Safe_ports port 443         # https
acl Safe_ports port 70          # gopher
acl Safe_ports port 210         # wais
acl Safe_ports port 1025-65535  # unregistered ports
acl Safe_ports port 280         # http-mgmt
acl Safe_ports port 488         # gss-http
acl Safe_ports port 591         # filemaker
acl Safe_ports port 777         # multiling http
acl CONNECT method CONNECT

# Only allow cachemgr access from localhost
http_access allow manager localhost
http_access deny manager

# Deny requests to certain unsafe ports
http_access deny !Safe_ports

# Deny CONNECT to other than secure SSL ports
http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_ports

# We strongly recommend the following be uncommented to protect innocent
# web applications running on the proxy server who think the only
# one who can access services on "localhost" is a local user
#http_access deny to_localhost

#
# INSERT YOUR OWN RULE(S) HERE TO ALLOW ACCESS FROM YOUR CLIENTS
#

# Example rule allowing access from your local networks.
# Adapt localnet in the ACL section to list your (internal) IP networks
# from where browsing should be allowed
http_access allow localnet
http_access allow localhost

# And finally deny all other access to this proxy
http_access deny all

# Squid normally listens to port 3128
http_port 127.0.0.1:3128 transparent
# We recommend you to use at least the following line.
hierarchy_stoplist cgi-bin ?

# Uncomment and adjust the following to add a disk cache directory.
cache_dir ufs /squidcache/squid/cache 89000 16 256

#logs#
cache_access_log /var/log/squid/access.log
cache_access_log /var/log/squid/cache.log

#hostname nakon#
visible_hostname proxy.kamote.com

# Leave coredumps in the first cache dir
coredump_dir /var/squid/cache

# Add any of your own refresh_pattern entries above these.
refresh_pattern ^ftp:           1440    20%     10080
refresh_pattern ^gopher:        1440    0%      1440
refresh_pattern -i (/cgi-bin/|\?) 0     0%      0
refresh_pattern .               0       20%     4320
```

I'm hoping you can assist me a bit, thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 9, 2010)

I _guess_ you mean this:

From /usr/local/etc/squid/squid.conf.documented ->

```
#       cache_dir ufs Directory-Name [B][I][U]Mbytes[/U][/I][/B] L1 L2 [options]
#       cache_dir diskd Directory-Name [B][I][U]Mbytes[/U][/I][/B] L1 L2 [options] [Q1=n] [Q2=n]
#       cache_dir diskd Directory-Name [B][I][U]Mbytes[/U][/I][/B] L1 L2 [options] [Q1=n] [Q2=n]
```

So 90 GB = *90000* (Mbytes)

Always use ~5% less than the space you have to allow for the swap.state file in the cache directory, which can get pretty big. So use 85000 rather than 89000. I have no idea why you ask about 'diskd' when you use 'ufs' .. but it's all in megabytes.


----------

